# SHould I??



## quitter (Nov 7, 2005)

LBS offered me a TCR C1 for $2150 new or $2450 with Ksyrium SSC/SL's -- sounds like a great deal -- is it worth it? Should I?


----------



## whiskers (Oct 14, 2005)

I will do it for sure, espcially with the the SSL. Really great bike.


----------



## quitter (Nov 7, 2005)

*I ran out of the store without*

what I wanted to buy (stem for my OCR) because I was afraid I would and my wife would beat me to death. I just checked online and that is really a smokin' deal. They had the TCR C2 for I think 1800 == I am going in tonight to look again.


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

I would not get the wheel upgrade to K-SL's its a $300 buck difference and on ebay, SL's are only worth $400-500 ish a set depending on the year, where as Elites are worth $300-350, that is only a $100-150 difference.

You are better off selling your K-Elites and buying K-SL's on ebay, or better yet, sell your K-Elites and buy something better like Topolinos, some light Rolfs, or even Carbon Tubulars,


----------



## SOH316 (Mar 5, 2004)

*Where are they???*

Where were they offering this deal? The best I have found for a TCR1C is 2399 without upgrades. I am really interested in one and if I can save some more money I am all for it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## quitter (Nov 7, 2005)

*It's Gone*

They had one left and it is gone --


----------

